# my coworkers are new walther p99 fans



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

my coworker and my boss's husband are looking to buy a walther p99 after my rave about my own p99...

more converts for the the p99..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> my coworker and my boss's husband are looking to buy a walther p99 after my rave about my own p99...
> 
> more converts for the the p99..


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Kewl 

Make sure they get an A/S


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023
> 
> Kewl
> 
> Make sure they get an A/S


Yes.


----------

